# Where to buy stuff for 1911s???



## Orion6 (Jul 29, 2006)

Recommendations for where to buy customising bits and pieces for 1911s?

(Especially people operating good mail order service.)


----------



## Charlie (May 13, 2006)

Brownells


----------



## Orion6 (Jul 29, 2006)

Charlie said:


> Brownells


Crikey! That was quick, Charlie! Thanks. :mrgreen:


----------



## Charlie (May 13, 2006)

There are other places also but I keep going back to Brownells 'cause they have soooo many items for all guns as well as tools and they are very reasonable with retail and better if you can get their wholesale prices. There service is outstanding. When you call them, they'll help you anyway they can and shipping is cheap.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Midway USA has a lot of stuff too...


----------



## 2400 (Feb 4, 2006)

Charlie said:


> Brownells


+1 :smt023

www.brownells.com


----------



## Grayfox (Jul 14, 2006)

Brownells is my first choice due to selection. Midway has alot of the same stuff and the prices may be better on some items.
BTW: both give dealer discounts to C&R holders.:mrgreen:


----------



## jwkimber45 (May 6, 2006)

2400 said:


> +1 :smt023
> 
> www.brownells.com


+2 Brownells


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

Midway,Brownells, & Wilson. All your coustom gun makers and the factorys.


----------



## Guest (Aug 14, 2006)

*Ed Brown, Yost-Bonitz Custom, Berryhill Custom, Wilson Combat, *


----------



## Tacticaljunkie.com (Aug 20, 2006)

I carry some stuff on my site for 1911's I don't know exactly what your looking for but I offer free shipping on any order over $150. If you happen to check it out, please let me know how I can improve or what else I should carry.


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

I have had nothing but good experiences with Midway, so a big +1 on that.

www.midwayusa.com

*Never pay again for live sex! | Hot girls doing naughty stuff for free! | Chat for free!*


----------



## Brass Balls (Jul 3, 2006)

*AMMO MANUFACTURERS*

http://www.black-hills.com/
http://www.doubletapammo.com/ **
http://www.federalcartridge.com/
http://www.georgia-arms.com/ **
http://www.hornady.com/ **
http://lancerammo.com/ **
http://www.nsksales.com/ **
http://www.reedsammo.com/ **
http://www.remington.com/
http://www.texas-ammo.com/ **
http://www.winchester.com/

* ** sells direct to public*

*AMMO RETAILERS*

http://www.aimsurplus.com/
http://www.ammoman.com/
http://www.ammunitionstore.com/
http://www.cheaperthandirt.com/
http://www.thehuntingshack.com
http://www.midwayusa.com/
http://www.miragetechnologies.net/
http://www.natchezss.com/
http://www.northwestloading.com/
http://www.outdoormarksman.com/
http://www.streichers.com/

*AUCTION SITES & BULLETIN BOARDS*

http://www.auctionarms.com/
http://www.gunsamerica.com/
http://www.gunbroker.com/

*FFL DEALERS*

http://www.budsgunshop.com/
http://www.floridagunexchange.com/home.html
http://www.impactguns.com/store/
http://www.migunslingers.com/
http://www.mikessportshop.com/
http://www.onpointfirearms.com/
http://www.ordnanceoutsellers.com/
http://www.sportingarms.com/
http://www.tacticaldefense.net/
http://www.tenpercentfirearms.com/
http://www.whittakerguns.com/

*FORUMS*

http://www.10mmtalk.com/
http://forums.1911forum.com/
http://www.1911og.org/forum/
http://www.calguns.net/calgunforum/
http://www.combatcarry.com/vbulletin/index.php
http://www.glocktalk.com/
http://www.louderthanwords.us/forum/
http://forum.m1911.org/
http://www.pistolsmith.com/index.php
http://www.sigforum.com/
http://smith-wessonforum.com/
http://www.tacticalforums.com/
http://www.thehighroad.org/

*GRIPS*

http://www.2rco.com/
http://www.1911pistolgrips.com/grips.php
http://www.alumagrips.com/
http://www.carboncreations.com/
http://www.chipmccormickcorp.com
http://www.czgrips.us/1911.htm
http://davidsonknives.com/grips/grips.htm
http://www.ergogrips.net/gm.html#XT
http://www.esmeralda.cc/
http://fineturnage.com/
http://www.imageseek.com/hakan/ <- Hakan Pek Grips
http://www.getgrip.com/ <- Hogue grips
http://www.herrett-stocks.com/
http://www.simonichknives.com/gunner.htm
http://www.vzgrips.com/grips.html
http://www.wickedgrips.com/
http://www.woodgrips.com/

*GUNSMITHS*

http://www.actionsbyt.com/
http://www.theactionworks.com/Default.htm
http://www.apwcogan.com/
http://www.berryhillguns.com/
http://www.clarkcustomguns.com/
http://www.ctbrian.com/
http://www.cylinder-slide.com/
http://www.egw-guns.com/
http://www.fletchercustompistols.com/
http://www.geminicustoms.com/
http://www.heinie.com/
http://www.jardinescustom.com/
http://www.kingsgunworks.com/
http://www.m-guns.com/
http://www.novaksights.com/ 
http://www.precision-gunworks.com/Home.aspx
http://www.robarguns.com/DesktopDefault.aspx
http://www.rodgerspistolsmithing.com/
http://www.rogersprecision.com/
http://www.signaturegrade.com/sg/index.html
http://www.trippresearch.com/
http://www.tusseycustom.com/
http://www.yost-bonitz.com/

*HARD PARTS*

http://1911store.com/
http://www.lesbaer.com/
http://www.edbrown.com/cgi-bin/start.cgi/parts.htm
http://www.caspianarms.com/
http://www.chipmccormickcorp.com
http://www.cylinder-slide.com/
http://www.e-gunparts.com/
http://www.egw-guns.com/
http://www.gunaccessories.com/1911/default1911.asp
http://www.kingsgunworks.com/
http://www.nowlinguns.com/
http://www.smithandalexander.com/
http://www.wilsoncombat.com/index_1911_part_acc.htm

*HOLSTERS*

http://www.akerleather.com/
http://www.alessileather.com/
http://www.andrewsleather.com/
http://www.blackhawk.com/
http://www.blackhillsleather.com/
http://www.blade-tech.com/index.php
http://www.brommelandgunleather.com/
http://www.bulmangunleather.com/
http://www.comp-tac.com/
http://www.c-rusty.com/
http://www.delfatti.com/
http://www.desantisholster.com/
http://www.donhume.com/
http://www.epsaddlery.com/
http://www.fist-inc.com/
http://www.fobusholster.com/catalog/
http://www.usgalco.com/
http://garritysgunleather.com/
http://www.grandfatheroak.com/
http://www.haugenhandgunleather.com/
http://www.hbeleatherworks.com/
http://www.highnoonholsters.com/
http://www.holsters.org/ <-- Horseshoe leather
http://www.kdholsters.com/
http://www.kirkpatrickleather.com/
http://www.kramerleather.com/
http://www.lightningarms.com/
http://www.mernickleholsters.com/
http://www.miltsparks.com/
http://www.mitchrosen.com/
http://www.raftersgunleather.com/
http://www.rfholsters.com/rfholsters/
http://www.sidearmor.com/
http://store.yahoo.com/rlcompanyusa/tugu.html <- Tucker Gunleather
http://www.wellsmade.com/

*MAGAZINES*

https://www.metalformmagazines.com/style.asp
http://www.chipmccormickcorp.com 
http://www.precisionsights.com/about.html
http://www.trippresearch.com/
http://www.wilsoncombat.com/index_1911_part_acc.htm

*MANUFACTURERS*

http://www.auto-ordnance.com/
http://www.lesbaer.com/
http://www.coltsmfg.com/cmci/pistols.asp
http://www.cz-usa.com/01.09.php
http://www.detonicsusa.com/
http://www.edbrown.com/cgi-bin/start.cgi/customhandguns.htm
http://www.guncrafterindustries.com/
http://www.kimberamerica.com/index2.php
http://www.nighthawkcustom.com/
http://www.nowlinguns.com/
http://www.olyarms.com/
http://www.paraord.com/pages/main.html
http://www.rockriverarms.com/
http://www.shootersarms.com.ph/
http://www.sigarms.com/
http://www.smith-wesson.com/
http://www.springfield-armory.com/
http://www.stiguns.com/
http://www.sviguns.com/
http://www.valtrousa.com/
http://www.wilsoncombat.com/

*MEGA RETAILERS*

http://www.brownells.com/
http://www.cdnninvestments.com/
http://www.cheaperthandirt.com/ctd/default.asp
http://209.35.233.21/miva/merchant.mv <- D&R Sports
http://www.midwayusa.com/
http://www.natchezss.com/
http://www.reddiamondonline.com/

*PHOTOGRAPHS*

http://www.praxagora.com/lunde/1911s.html

*REFINISHING*

http://www.apwcogan.com/
Black T - Walter Birdsong - 601-939-7448
http://www.ccr-refinishing.com/
http://www.fordsguns.com/index1.htm
http://www.larsontactical.com/
http://m1tactical.com/
http://www.mahovskysmetalife.com/
http://www.originalmetaloy.com/
http://www.robarguns.com/DesktopDefault.aspx
http://www.shootiniron.com/
http://www.trippresearch.com/
http://www.tusseycustom.com/

*RESEARCH*

http://www.blindhogg.com/ <- help for the home gunsmith
http://www.m1911.org/m1911dt.htm
http://www.model1911a1.com/
http://proofhouse.com/
http://www.sightm1911.com/
http://www.geocities.com/mr_motorhead/10tech.html <-- 10MM 1911 info

*SIGHTS*

http://www.crimsontrace.com/
http://www.dawsonprecision.com/
http://www.heinie.com/
http://www.meprolight.com/
http://www.mmcsight.com/
http://www.novaksights.com/
http://www.precisionsights.com/about.html
http://www.trijicon-inc.com/home.cfm
http://www.wilsoncombat.com/index_1911_part_acc.htm
http://www.yost-bonitz.com/products/

*SPRINGS*

http://www.gunsprings.com/
http://www.sprinco.com/recoil.html
http://www.ismi-gunsprings.com/


----------



## Brass Balls (Jul 3, 2006)

*TRAINING*

http://www.awt-co.com/
http://www.blackwaterusa.com/
http://www.combatshootingandtactics.com/
http://www.defense-training.com/ <- John Farnam
http://www.frontsight.com/
http://www.gunsite.com/
http://www.guntactics.com/
http://www.opstraining.com/
http://www.personaldefensetraining.com/
http://www.shivworks.com/ <- South Narc
http://www.shootrite.org/
http://www.southernexposuretraining.com/
http://www.suarezinternational.com/
http://www.tacticalresponse.com/
http://www.thunderranchinc.com/
http://www.tridentconcepts.com/index.asp
http://www.yfainc.com/index.htm <- Louis Awerbuck

*WEAPON MOUNTED LIGHTS*

http://streamlight-flashlights.com/
http://www.surefire.com/


----------

